# My new 2011 Roubaix PRO SRAM



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Just picked it up today :biggrin5:


----------



## rhd1607 (Apr 12, 2010)

She's a real beauty. Congrats and enjoy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I love Black white and red together...looks great


----------



## NJ_Pirate (Nov 1, 2010)

looks like shes already got a few miles on those tires. grats on the new ride!


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

nice, how much did u pay for the bike otd?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

LOUISSSSS said:


> nice, how much did u pay for the bike otd?





$4,200 + tax with a free BG fit.


----------



## masfish1967 (Mar 3, 2010)

please take of the warning stickers


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

masfish1967 said:


> please take of the warning stickers


 Do you mean take OFF the warning stickers? 

I don’t know I kind of like them on there, besides I heard they make you go faster :ciappa:


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

I've always wondered what to do with all those flat panel LCD stands I've been collecting.

BTW...nice bike. I love my 09 Roubaix.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Gearhead65 said:


> I've always wondered what to do with all those flat panel LCD stands I've been collecting.
> 
> BTW...nice bike. I love my 09 Roubaix.


Actually it's off a PLASMA, it was sitting there and made one heck of a bike stand.

Thanks for the compliment, I love my 07 Compact Rival too!


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> $4,200 + tax with a free BG fit.


so whats that like... $4800 after tax?

not bad for a sram red bike. the roubaix is a bit too flexy for me though. but i'm sure its comfortable over long rides.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

LOUISSSSS said:


> so whats that like... $4800 after tax?
> 
> not bad for a sram red bike. the roubaix is a bit too flexy for me though. but i'm sure its comfortable over long rides.



More Like $4500.00, (it was %10.00 off MSRP)
I really notice the changes in the frame design over my 07, it's much stiffer and more responsive.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Brakes*

How are the TRP brakes workin for you?


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice. This is the one I am thinking of getting. Does it have an OSBB?


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Good looking bike and rather neat internal cabling. Congratulations on the bike.

How tall are you and what size bike is this?


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

t_togh said:


> Very nice. This is the one I am thinking of getting. Does it have an OSBB?


I just confirmed today that my 09 Roubaix BB is BB30 compatible, even though Specialized calls it something else....FWIW


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> How are the TRP brakes workin for you?



They seem to work fine, but I really need to put some miles on the bike
before I form an opinion about them.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm 5' 10" - size 56


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> They seem to work fine, but I really need to put some miles on the bike
> before I form an opinion about them.


Want to make them work even better, try throwing away the OE pads, preferably as far as you can, and replace them with 7900 pads. WOW! what a difference.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Bob29er said:


> Want to make them work even better, try throwing away the OE pads, preferably as far as you can, and replace them with 7900 pads. WOW! what a difference.



The OE pads (SwissStop FlashPro) are fine, besides I've never been a fan of Shimano pads, hopefully the 7900's are better than the pads they produced years ago.


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> The OE pads (SwissStop FlashPro) are fine, besides I've never been a fan of Shimano pads, hopefully the 7900's are better than the pads they produced years ago.


How are your brakes? they are* FINE* Not a term I like to hear.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*"Cycling God"*



Bob29er said:


> How are your brakes? they are* FINE* Not a term I like to hear.



The TRP brakes with the OE pads (SwissStop FlashPro) have great stopping power,
predictable modulation and good control even when I had to lock em up. In other words they * FEEL FINE !* :ciappa:


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

so do you have many spacers on the head tube?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

t_togh said:


> so do you have many spacers on the head tube?


why can't you just look at the pictures?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

t_togh said:


> so do you have many spacers on the head tube?


Looks like a stock setup (40mm's of spacers).


----------

